# L.A. Expo Phase 2 Underway



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 12, 2011)

2nd-phase work to start on Expo Line

"Los Angeles transportation officials readily admit that building the first phase of the Expo Line has been trying, costing hundreds of millions of dollars more than originally budgeted and suffering nagging delays."

"But city and county leaders hope to leave those problems behind when they gather in Santa Monica on Monday to mark the start of construction of the second phase of the rail line — the first to reach far into the traffic-clogged Westside since trolleys ran some 50 years ago."













Expo Line personnel check a train doing a test run at Western Avenue and Exposition Boulevard. (Al Seib, Los Angeles Times)
​


----------



## leemell (Sep 12, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> 2nd-phase work to start on Expo Line
> 
> "Los Angeles transportation officials readily admit that building the first phase of the Expo Line has been trying, costing hundreds of millions of dollars more than originally budgeted and suffering nagging delays."
> 
> ...


The irony here is that the very people who complain the most about the cost are the one's who wanted a myriad of changes, like over-crossings, new stations, etc.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 13, 2011)

Construction begins on last leg of Expo Line

"Transportation officials hope to open the full line sometime in 2015 and say they will be able to shuttle commuters the entire 15.2 miles in a reliable 46 minutes. A shortened segment of the first phase is planned to open near the end of the year, with the entire first phase to Culver City scheduled for completion in early 2012.

"The Expo Line will be the first to penetrate the often-gridlocked Westside since streetcars crisscrossed the region. Officials estimate its ridership will rival that of the heavily used Blue Line from Long Beach to downtown L.A., and said it could become one of the busiest rail lines in the country."






Operator Carolyn Kelly tips her hard hat as Metro officials test an Expo Line train near Exposition Park and the USC campus. Construction has begun on the line's $1.5-billion second phase, which will extend 6.6 miles to Colorado Avenue and 4th Street in downtown Santa Monica. (Al Seib, Los Angeles Times)
​


----------

